# VERY VERY low microphone sound w/ AC'97



## Chlikaflok (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello everyone!

I have this NVidia Nforce3 K8N-E Deluxe Motherboard which I bought ~ 1 year ago. Everything worked fine until about a month ago, where my mike went offline. At first I thought it was simply broken but now I have tested the matter more thoroughly and I found out that the volume of my input is VERY VERY low. 

The Facts:
- My Microphone input sound is maxed (i.e. Windows Audio Volume Management)
- My Microphone is correctly plugged in (i.e. The pink connector)
- My drivers are as updated as they can be (V.3.84 from Realtek.com.tw)
- I searched the whole wide internet for answers with no success

My specs:
-Athlon64 3200+
-Radeon 9800 Pro 256 MB RAM w/ Omega Drivers 2.6.83
-1Gb Corsair Dual-Channel DDR400 RAM
-Asus K8N-E Deluxe Motherboard Updated with NForce3 drivers from NVidia

I hope someone can help with this...
Cheers,
Chlikaflok


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

I would try looking at the mobo backplate and see if the tiny stad-away prongs are actually bent outward towards the outside of the case (common install mistake) as this can cause a very slight but highly annoying shielding issue. Other than that i would probably unistall the driver and run driver cleaner on the realtek drivers, then disable onboard in the bios, then boot down and restart then enable it again in the bios and re-install the drivers. You can also uninstall the sound device in the device manager and reboot and it will pick up your soundcard again


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Check the windows volume control.
Under the MIC slider,there should be an advanced button.
Click and see if the mic boost box is checked.
It might have gotten disabled.
You may have to click options/advanced controls.


----------



## Svanire (Apr 5, 2006)

Exact same problem

Things that havent worked
1. Turning up boost in volume settings
2. New microphone

Things that might work
1. Throwing computer off my balk balconey and watching it crash


----------



## ANTHONY19 (Jul 12, 2005)

me 2 when record it seems working properly and loud, but when i communicate with other or play games,, i start screaming my lungs out and they will be like what speak louder.

AC'97 sound cards seems to give me alot of problems i just might get a new sound card PCI

Things that might work ( by Svanire)
1. Throwing computer off my balk balconey and watching it crash

that is the best idea i ever got from someone, lmao good posting it will definitly work after i try doing that


----------

